# Question for the classical music students here.



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Do you expect to make a living in music? What are the prospects for a student coming out of college or music school right now? Pretty bleak or do you have confidence that you will find enough work to support yourself?


----------



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2011)

In the UK there is no chance of getting an orchestral job unless someone who has a job retires. As far as I can see, music students who are going eventually to get a playing job in an orchestra are told that they will at college. The ones who won't because they are never going to be good enough seem to be being told that they will need to have a portfolio career. A portfolio career can include anything, and often include jobs that could have been done straight after leaving school. In the UK a music conservatoire B mus course is 4 years and costs £9000 a year just for the fees, living expenses are on top, and often cost at least the same again. 

The best advice to someone today thinking of studying music in the UK is to study at a good university. However as there is no actual qualification for anyone to become a professional musician, the most sensible thing for anyone to do is to not study music.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm a history bachelor and I'm going to be a driver or something like that!
So I recommend 'Jaws' suggestion for my degree too.


----------

